# Northwestern Online Research Study



## 16681 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Assessment of Psychosocial Factors in Patients with Inflammatory Bowel Disease, Functional Digestive Disorders and Healthy Controls* The purpose of the study is to evaluate a variety of psychosocial characteristics in patients with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD), irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), and healthy individuals. The diagnosis of IBS is one of the most common diagnoses made by gastroenterologists (doctors who specialize in stomach and intestinal function). IBS is a disorder of the brain-gut function which can lead to severe impairments of gastrointestinal function. The diagnosis of IBD is less common, but many of the symptoms that IBD patients experience are similar to patients with IBS. This study will involve completing 8 online questionnaires, and should take you approximately 45 minutes to complete. Click here to participate*About Northwestern Center for Functional Digestive and Motility Disorders* The Northwestern Center for Functional Gastrointestinal and Motility Disorders was created to provide comprehensive evaluation and treatment for patients with difficult and often poorly explained digestive symptoms. Our center offers state-of-the art diagnostic capabilities for digestive disorders. More importantly, we pride ourselves in performing the one procedure that receives the least attention in medicine: listening. Being heard is incredibly important for people dealing with difficult symptoms. But listening also provides the greatest opportunity to unravel complex medical problems. At the Northwestern Center for Functional Gastrointestinal and Motility Disorders care is provided for the person and not just the digestive tract.Our mission is to advance the understanding and treatment of functional gastrointestinal and motility disorders through an integrated approach to patient care, research, training and education. In addition to the evaluation and treatment of functional and digestive motility disorders, we also conduct studies on the physiological and psychosocial mechanisms that often underlie these conditions. Our group has clinical and research interests in quality of life, health outcomes and stigma related to functional and digestive motility disorders as well as novel pharmacologic and behavioral therapies to treat these conditions. www.northwesternmotility.com


----------

